# Tinks 69 does it scare deer more than attract deer



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Kiss of Death said:


> I am wonder something. I bottle a bottle of ...


I are wondering something too.


----------



## quags37 (Oct 12, 2005)

i wonder what tink has to say about this...


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

When did you put the scents out? Was the rut done? The scent won't seem natural to them if used at the wrong times. Also if there is a mature buck in the area a little boy like that and not in heat does will avoid a hot doe at times to stay away from the rutting big boy.


----------



## "Kiss of Death" (Apr 18, 2005)

the rut was in full the next day i was out there about 40 yrds away from the spot i hung the scent i took it down of course and sent my blind up in the new location and i saw alot of BIG bucks runin after does one 20 yrds but it just kept running never gave me the shoot


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Tinks # 69 Doe is Rut BUCK Lure is designed to attract Bucks*

Does are wary of any female estrous because it means they will be deer sex goign on Most doe deer are suspicious Tinks # 69 or any estrous Buck Lure

If you want to kill Doe I Recommend Tinks # 1 Doe P Deer scent made from non estrous does

It calms deer for easy close in shot



If you were not carefully in plac ing the scent, then it was human scent that spooked the buck & the doe.

What methods did you use to control your human scent?

Doe deer seldom run from estrous scent they just boogie away looking behind them.

I have been trying get on AT for 2 day to post that Red Dot Just shot her Second Whitetail buck with bow using Tinks # 69 Doe in Rut Buck Lure


Photos to follow At the photo Processors


Happy New Year Call me at 830 634 2878 to discuss any question you may have OK

Tink


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

I have never had a true positive experience with scents. Tinks in particular, not that I'm bad mouthing tinks but that was my scent of choice. Several times had deer coming in and bust out of there like there was no tomorrow and yes it was the middle of the rut. I've used them in the red tinks cans, film canisters, cotton balls, scent wicks etc. with no luck. So I swore off scents ever since. Didn't mean for that to rhyme.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

after trapping this year....I won't buy ANY, i repeat, ANY off the shelf crappy scents no matter WHAT the manufacturer claims.

I will only use PURE urine or attractants from locals or master lure makers.

I highly doubt from the sales numbers that the scents you get from walmart are pure.....or even FRESH.
unless they have a million deer with bladder problems.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

I think fresh scent is the key. Urine which is not refrigerated turns to ammonia pretty quick. I think Tink is a great guy and while have never met him I know we have mutual friends. Not his fault the scent gets old.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

*hmm*

I have killed a few bucks coming in to scrapes freshened with tinks 69, never had any deer spook from it.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*AGED Scent*

aged SCENT WORK BEST FOR ME. SHANNON & BLACK DEATH DEER scents are aged for several year and many trappers and trapper's supply houses used to age scent s& lure for up to 3 year before selling lures.


Liek wine improves with age, the effectiveness in deer urine seems to work.

After all it been # 1 in American for 28 years now.

Tinks# 69 Doe in rut buck Lure just son for the umpteenth time Archery Business Most Popular Scent

they said Tinks # 69 Dominates the market.

We buy a great deal of urine and all our product are from WT deer in the USA

Tinks # 69 has produces more Record Book buck that any other buck lure in history most of the worlds top bowhunters use it.

Gene Wensel killed the largest buck in North American in 1976 witha bow at 12 yards using Tinks His buck is the basic for the Logo which was drawn by an artist to show the huge buck bases were 7 1/4" around.

feel free to use what ever works for you. It has always worked for me

Thanks and happy trails

Tink


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

*Never again will I use scent*

I had used scents for about a good 4 years in SW PA when I started out and pretty much had no luck with them. One season I used dominant buck urine on a scrape to lure in the big buck I had seen earlier in the season. It seemed to work a little as every 1 1/2 buck that came near it they slowly backed out probably hoping not to get their butt kicked. This year I bought Tinks Buck N' Rut and some Robison Scent labs Still Steamin to try for the first time in about 5 yrs and lets just say :thumbs_do . The one morning a weird racked 3 1/2 + comes in on a trail downwind during the rut and soon as it hit got close it knew something was up and slowly made its way back to were it came from. It wasn't even downwind of the scent (downhill thermals may have carried the scent). And I myself had the wind in myself and even if they were thermals I was still a good 40 yrds ahead of the deer. So I said that it was it. $20 went in the garbage when I got home. the weird thing is as soon as that deer left 2 younger deer came in sniffed right in the area and after not seeing anything left calmly to find something better. Don't know why but that older deer knew something wasn't right and left.


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

I have used this scent for years and have never had deer run away from it. I've had decent bucks come right into it, and I've had does and smaller bucks walk right up to the scent bomb sniff it, and pay no mind to it. I agree with the freshness statement, keep it in the fridge at all times and be careful not to spread human scent out with it.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Ive seen deer in AZ come up the hill and smell the log where I had cotton balls with Tink's 69. I had left the area and was climbing back to the truck, turned around and saw them. They had gone out of their way to get to the log judging from the game trails around there. Also my scent was all over since I had just removed the cotton.

Had a bull and cow elk follow me back to camp two years ago after dark. I had sprayed my boots with bull lure. They stayed around all night bugleing and cow calling. The next morning other hunters came looking and spooked them into the tall and dark. It works at the right time. Real mature animals may have had a "bad" experience with scent in the past, just like calling can educate them, maybe scent does too.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Been using Tinks 60 for yrs. Drag lines, in real scrapes or mock and I would soak a camo bandana with it and hang it off the ground. Never spooked a deer, always a positive experience :thumbs_up


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I used Tinks 69 for years. Then started rtrying other brands. Even tried the code nblue expensive crap. (a gift). Went back to Tinks this year and will stay with them. I had put some for the getl on a tree in my shooting lane. A nice buck was coming down the trail and wehn he got a whiff of the gel he turned and went right for it moving into the shooting lane. The worst stuff I have used is the buck bomb. I have seen it spok deer plus I am tired of finding empty cans of it all over the woods.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Blog*

After deer seasons over and I get things unpacked I will post a Blog on Deer hunting & the wise & proper use of Scents & lures

Also with a month I will have the DVD out on Whitetail Magic The use of Lures & Scents by Dr Ken Nordberg & Tink Nathan from AdventureVison Video Studios, Inc

Hopefully these will give the hunter added information


99% of the time when deer react in the woods it due to Human scent they detect when they also smell the deer scents.



I have never been an advocate of usign Buck Urine and I never use it. buck are not impressed with other bucks urine

Its not more of an attractant to a buck than a dirty mens room at a stadium or bus station.


Why would a buck fight when he could breed? Hunters & dealer begged for Buck urine and we make and sell it But buck Will respond to Tinks $ 69 doe in rut Buck lure as long as the testes have descended and the buck still have hard antlers.



With a 28 year track records and million and millions buck killed, Tinks # 69 is a legend in the hunting Industry

Tinks is a well respected brand Like Colt, Winchester, Remington, Federal etc it is a household word

Two generations have used it now great grand children of Tinks users are using it.

My Pharmacy Guy Chris Reeves of Wal*Mart inKerrville TX took his 5 year old daughter hunting over Christmas and she missed a doe His Daddy put him onto Tinks when he was a Kid Now that 3 generations of hunters using it.

Same Formula over the years. same stinky good stuff.

It works.

If you don't like it or don't understand it, please pass or use someone Else's. Most dealers ran put again across the country. Wal*mart ran out again and I had angry folks calling me here at home.
Tink


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Here is another thing about scents....YES i have used them sucessfully and have also used them other times and it hadn't made a difference.

The problem with people say that they killed a deer using scent is nearly a lie IMO.
Unless you are using a scent drag and the deer is coming in with his nose down to the ground i find it hard to believe. 
Most of the time i sincerly believe the deer just HAPPENED to be walking through, you shot and gave the scent pad the credit. 
I don't believe it for a second.

I do however agree with tink about using buck urine. IMO that would be working AGAINST yourself.
Especiallly dominant buck urine. It makes other deer nervous and scares them off so what are you accomplishing? 
The best way to kill a deer is to keep them moving NATURAL. 

If your gonna use it faithfully, Doe pee in early season and estrous in november. Or use normal doe pee constantly. How many buck do you see dogging does that don't seem ready? Just about all the time 


I do still use some urine occasially. I won't buy it but if someone give me a bottle i will use it. 
I don't use it as a attractant though....and never will. 
I use it as a curiosity scent. If a deer is walking by and gets a whiff of it, maybe he/she will stop long enough to sniff the air and I can get a shot.

Also here is another thing working against you....your setting up for a shot IN FRONT of you or off to the sides where the wind is IN YOUR FAVOR!!!!!!
Now you go and put scent down to draw the deer in 
Think about that....where is the majority of scent going to blow? BEHIND YOU. If you DO attract a deer and he smells you don't you think he's going to bust out of there?

There are too many pros and cons to get into. 
Use it if you want but IMO i wouldn't say scents will make or break a hunt.

Trapping is a different story.


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

Team Hoyt PA said:


> The problem with people say that they killed a deer using scent is nearly a lie IMO.
> Unless you are using a scent drag and the deer is coming in with his nose down to the ground i find it hard to believe.
> Most of the time i sincerly believe the deer just HAPPENED to be walking through, you shot and gave the scent pad the credit.
> I don't believe it for a second.


Wow. You really don't believe in scents do you? 

*My scent success story:* Early this season I set up with the wind blowing from the 11 oclock direction (if I was facing the 12 oclock.) At about 30 yards out I hung a pad soaked with Bowhunters' Setup. Had 2 small bucks and a doe heading downwind of me and when they got downwind of the scent before hitting my down stream they immediately stuck their noses in the air and walked in front of me to the scent pad hanging in the tree. The were on the pad with their noses point blank for several minutes while providing many shot opportunities if I had chosen to shoot. If I hadn't been using the scent, they would have walked dead downwind. I saw the deer react to what I had put out and it definitely changed their direction of travel. No dispute that it was the scent that put them in front of my stand. They didn't come into just for the scent, but it kept them from busting me and gave me shot opportunities instead of blowing out on the next train. There have been similar success stories using the same scent on the farm that I hunt.
Scent is a very important communication tool for deer and if used intelligently can work out in your advantage. Is it a slam dunk?--no. Deer can smell for 400 yards away. You can't tell me that a buck in rut, alone trolling for does wouldn't be interested if he smelled a doe in heat? If you reproduce this scent for him and there is an absence of human scent, then the odds of it drawing him in are good. It's what he is looking for. You are right though, scent placement is critical. It needs to be where they smell the scent and not you. Too many doe in heat smells mixed with human scent could spook a buck for life.

And I've had good luck with Tink's 69. Satisfied customer here.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

I spilled coffee on myself and had this old man follow me around the woods last week...
man, if it weren't for the rain I'd never have lost him.






















god, I miss dad


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Team Hoyt PA said:


> H
> 
> The problem with people say that they killed a deer using scent is nearly a lie IMO.
> Unless you are using a scent drag and the deer is coming in with his nose down to the ground i find it hard to believe.
> ...


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

AT is slow....GRRRRRRR


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

shadowace...I do believe in scents. I just don't believe it everytime i hear someone say they killed a deer soley because of it.

IT DOES HAPPEN and IT DOES WORK. If bobcats were legal for shooting in my WMU i could have had one hell of a big cat two years ago. It followed my **** scent drag right to my tree and looked up at me. IT WORKED!!!! I do believe if it wasn't for the **** scent drag then i would not have seen that cat!!!! They are very secretive animals and it's rare for them to let thier guard down, but he did and i could have easily taken him. 

I believe your story 100%. But in my opinion the urine may have acted like more of a curiosity scent than an attractant. It's not concrete evidence but they did stick around longer than they would have right? They wanted to know what they smelled....and curiosity could have killed the deer. 
Here is my argument. Did the deer smell it before they smelled you? Did they specifically come in from where ever they came from JUST for that smell? Did it really attract them?
I don't believe it did. I think your scent marker was simply hung perfectly during the right time of year for that scent. During their process of busting you, they got a mixed signal and became curious of that other odor they know so well. 

I had two deer (different occasions and locations) happen to be walking one the trail i hoped they would. the wind was in my face and the scent pad was across the trail blowing my way. when they got to it, they stopped walked over and presented broadside shots for a couple seconds and continued on their way. The scent pad was doused in regular doe pee i got from a trapping website. 
It did not attract the deer and i know it. 

I have to rely on scents every day for my traps. But the thing is i'm not trying to draw racoon, fox, and coyote from the next mountain over. I need to find SPECIFIC locations that scream out to me or smack me in the head and set accordingly. All i need to do is get that animal to let his curiosity get the best of him and stick his nose down the hole and see what is in there. If it works without a flaw then i'll have an animal waiting the next day.

I'm not a scent expert and will never claim to be. All i can vouch for is what i learned from trapping this year. It's brought a whole new meaning for the use of scents. Why, When Where and how are so much more important now that i've experienced the wrong and right way.

Here is another thing. How many deer pee in the woods EVERY DAY? think about it. Is that bottle you have THAT much better than the stuff they have?

Too many pros and cons of the scent industry. All you can bank on is experience.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

shadowace...I do believe in scents. I just don't believe it everytime i hear someone say they killed a deer soley because of it.

IT DOES HAPPEN and IT DOES WORK. If bobcats were legal for shooting in my WMU i could have had one hell of a big cat two years ago. It followed my **** scent drag right to my tree and looked up at me. IT WORKED!!!! I do believe if it wasn't for the **** scent drag then i would not have seen that cat!!!! They are very secretive animals and it's rare for them to let thier guard down, but he did and i could have easily taken him. 

I believe your story 100%. But in my opinion the urine may have acted like more of a curiosity scent than an attractant. It's not concrete evidence but they did stick around longer than they would have right? They wanted to know what they smelled....and curiosity could have killed the deer. 
Here is my argument. Did the deer smell it before they smelled you? Did they specifically come in from where ever they came from JUST for that smell? Did it really attract them?
I don't believe it did. I think your scent marker was simply hung perfectly during the right time of year for that scent. During their process of busting you, they got a mixed signal and became curious of that other odor they know so well. 

I had two deer (different occasions and locations) happen to be walking one the trail i hoped they would. the wind was in my face and the scent pad was across the trail blowing my way. when they got to it, they stopped walked over and presented broadside shots for a couple seconds and continued on their way. The scent pad was doused in regular doe pee i got from a trapping website. 
It did not attract the deer and i know it. 

I have to rely on scents every day for my traps. But the thing is i'm not trying to draw racoon, fox, and coyote from the next mountain over. I need to find SPECIFIC locations that scream out to me or smack me in the head and set accordingly. All i need to do is get that animal to let his curiosity get the best of him and stick his nose down the hole and see what is in there. If it works without a flaw then i'll have an animal waiting the next day.

I'm not a scent expert and will never claim to be. All i can vouch for is what i learned from trapping this year. It's brought a whole new meaning for the use of scents. Why, When Where and how are so much more important now that i've experienced the wrong and right way.

Here is another thing. How many deer pee in the woods EVERY DAY? think about it. Is that bottle you have THAT much better than the stuff they have?

Too many pros and cons of the scent industry. All you can bank on is experience.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

This guy proves Tink's 69 WORKS!!:


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Red Dot Thinks is works just fine for her!*

Nov 13th * Point Hill Country Buck her First witha bow


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

Team Hoyt PA said:


> But in my opinion the urine may have acted like more of a curiosity scent than an attractant. It's not concrete evidence but they did stick around longer than they would have right? They wanted to know what they smelled....and curiosity could have killed the deer.
> Here is my argument. Did the deer smell it before they smelled you? Did they specifically come in from where ever they came from JUST for that smell? Did it really attract them?
> I don't believe it did. I think your scent marker was simply hung perfectly during the right time of year for that scent. During their process of busting you, they got a mixed signal and became curious of that other odor they know so well.


They were feeding through the area and were headed downwind of me. They did not smell me because they smelled the Bowhunters' Setup first and it attracted them to it instead of going behind me. If the wind had been blowing in another direction, they still would have been attracted to it, as long as they didn't get downwind of me. They were curious AND it attracted them to it. I think you're splitting hairs on the attractant/curiosity issue. Just because it didn't draw them in from afar, doesn't mean it's not an attractant. They didn't come from the direction the wind was blowing so they could not have smelled it before they got in the area.


----------



## billert (Sep 27, 2004)

Just like everything deer in everyone's individual area react differently to stimuli. I know a guy that can call deer with his mouth! He tough me how to do it, but for the life of me, the deer ignore me. I also haven't been able to rattle in any deer, yet a hunter at the same property as me, said "how could it not work". Well let me tell you, it HASN'T for ME! Scent is the same thing. You really need to figure out how it works in YOUR area. My best weapon is still the ambush. Getting in the right place at the right time. I'll move stands and scout til the cows come home. In due time, I'll master the rest.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Story*

I am off to ATA so this is my last Word folks

If estrous deer urine didn't attract bucks, there would be little or no deer reproduction.

You boys are confusing urine with estrous Doe urine. You c an can pee all week and you will not come close the the pheromone laden aroma of a doe ready to breed.

I will be releasing a DVD called the Pheromone Phenomenon in a few months

it will tell you why estrous scent is superior to any other lure for attracting BUCKS

Also the DVD Whitetails Hunter's World by Dr Ken Nordberg will be released next month called Whitetail magic Lures & Scent.

It explain lot folks


Bye and happy trails

remember


When a deer has comes to the scent, the scent has done its job


Tink
Whiz Master


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, I haven't taken the time to read this thread, but let me give my little speal here.

There is no doubt in my mind that Tinks 69 is a very powerful and effective lure. I have had it work many, many, many times. I also use it sparingly. There's only a three day period in which I use the lure and I've never had a deer spook.

In saying this, I still feel that in the course of a hunting season that Tinks 69 does scare more deer than it attracts.

Why is this? Because you get a lot of hunters who really have no clue as to how to affectively use this lure or when. There are a lot of people out there looking for a cure all to their inability to really get close, and this leads to a lot of people useing this lure as well as other sexual scent lures well out of the rut and well after the rut. This pretty much puts up a huge signal and tells deer that something ain't right. They then bolt. Since the pre-rutting/rutting window is very small when compared to the rest of the hunting season, I have to say that Tinks actually scares away more deer than it attracts.


But like I said, those people who really condemn it are those who don't know how to use it. Those who know how to use it have much more productful hunts.


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

I swear by scents made by Wildlife Research Center. Activ Scrape, Trails End #307(awesome), and Select Golden Estrus. The way I look at it, if I can make a mock scrape on my property, and have a buck visit it almost daily, in an area that has only about 3 to 4 deer per square mile, then the stuff MUST work. I also pay attention to scent control....clean boots and rubber gloves....especially when refilling a dripper on a scrape. My younger days of dirtholing for fox taught me valuable lessons about scent control and the effectiveness of quality scents and lures.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Ok, I haven't taken the time to read this thread, but let me give my little speal here.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that Tinks 69 is a very powerful and effective lure. I have had it work many, many, many times. I also use it sparingly. There's only a three day period in which I use the lure and I've never had a deer spook.
> 
> ...


Very well said, thank you.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

have used tinks 69 for years and have had very good luck with it but there is a few things I have learned, don't use too early I like to start the last few days of october, and if you are hunting does do not use it will spook does. It seems to work real good on 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 yr old bucks but some of the older bucks have busted me, but if you watch the wind and scent elimination it works great, have had many bucks come right to my tree, I use it on a drag line and in mock scrapes or real scrapes with fresh earth as a cover, been a deadly combo for me.

See ya Chris.


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

I have to agree with Doc on this point. Not that it does or doesn't work, it is used by more people that have no clue on how or when to use it. Thusly the deer develop a warryness to that scent.

I see the same problems with turkey calls and calling. Every Tom, Dick and harry are out practicing or calling with locally available calls. So what happens, the birds to not respond to comertial calls, or if they do they come in sielent.

Like with most products or tools, they are made because they worked for someone. But when they catch on or become popular they are misused by many and become less effective.


----------



## rudyd66 (Apr 22, 2005)

Doc has a good point. I saw a special on the outdoor channel that discussed the use of scents and that most hunters tend to use tooooooo much and in some cases....during the wrong time of the season.

I tend to be more conservative when it comes to the use of scents because my experience has been that they can make a hunt, but they can also kill a hunt. What would you conclude if you used a scent in the proper season, as designed, in moderation and it caused deer to bolt? A bad bottle of urine? Who knows?

I prefer not to use them because the deer seem to be more at ease.:teeth:


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

I must be one of those guys that doesn't know how to use it, although it doesn't seem to be complicated to me - when the rut is on use the estrous stuff. My own experience has been that the deer just avoid it. I can sit in the same stand and see plenty of deer, then put out the pee and not see anything. Same goes with using the trail camera. If I put an attractant out near the camera, like in a scrape or something - no deer.

Like someone else said. I have better success when I spend time doing my homework, then set a stand where the action is and catch them doing their regular daily routine.


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

Does come into estrous from late October and sometimes into January here. Why would estrous urine be an unnatural scent at that time?


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

*I hear that Tinks 69 is nothing but...*

RABBIT PISS! No joke and from a good source.


----------



## MisterEd (Jan 2, 2006)

I have never had any results from a lure other than making fawns hang around half the night (probably looking for ma). I have had does and bucks(one of which I killed) follow my tracks right up to me when I sprayed fox urine on the soles of my LL Beans. No big bucks though. 

I think your best bet with scents is no scent and get up your tree as quickly as you can without working up a sweat.
-Ed


----------



## MisterEd (Jan 2, 2006)

*lures*



souwest_ghillie said:


> I swear by scents made by Wildlife Research Center. Activ Scrape, Trails End #307(awesome), and Select Golden Estrus. The way I look at it, if I can make a mock scrape on my property, and have a buck visit it almost daily, in an area that has only about 3 to 4 deer per square mile, then the stuff MUST work. I also pay attention to scent control....clean boots and rubber gloves....especially when refilling a dripper on a scrape. My younger days of dirtholing for fox taught me valuable lessons about scent control and the effectiveness of quality scents and lures.


I remember a couple of Hawbaker fox lures that made the deer paw at my dirt hole sets. One was #500. For deer curiosity scents a guy might try fox lures.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

*O it works*

This year i had put a drop or two of tinks on a branch every few yards to my spot. It was about an hour and a half before dark one day when a guy on a quad came through, after chatting for a couple minutes he left me to my hunting. 20 minutes later i look up to see a 7 point sniffing the air about 20 yards in front of me. He could smell the tinks through the exhaust. His antlers now adorn my wall.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

It must be a Pennsylvania thing . I have used this stuff for the past 4 years with no success. I wont waste another dime on the stuff. In the last 4 years i got 3 bucks using a grunt call , and one last year with a rattle bag. I thought the rattle bags never worked in Pa. until i did it. If you live in SW Pa. ,i think scents are a waste of time and money.


----------



## MQ1 zhooter (Dec 4, 2004)

My father got me started on Tink #69 when I was younger and I've had no result with them for years nor did he. Not once did we see a deer when we used em. I don't doubt they got spooked.

Instead, I know an owner at my local deer farm in Ohio that I bought from and Man I tell you I've had a GREAT results (shot and witnessed MANY deer appoached and sniffed at dipped cotton balls I left on the stump or logs) Something was wrong with Tink's bottle. 

Hey Tink, can I get some refund?:teeth:


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

*If estrous deer urine didn't attract bucks, there would be little or no deer reproduc*



Tink said:


> estrous deer urine didn't attract bucks, there would be little or no deer reproduction.
> 
> You boys are confusing urine with estrous Doe urine. You c an can pee all week and you will not come close the the pheromone laden aroma of a doe ready to breed.


Only problem here is that estrous pheremones only exist in *live* deer in heat, and *not in a bottle*.

The pheremones dissapate in a few days even in live does. That's some trick keeping them present, sometimes for years in a bottle.

90% of doe in heat urine isn't even deer urine at all but often comes from feces laden sheep urine. Even what can be called deer urine is usually a combonation of different types and species of animals, often cut or diluted with other liquids.

Enough deer do not exist on farms to supply the market on a yearly basis. Most of what is out there is an unknow potion, and even the best of the bunch *does not* contain any estrous pheremones, so the claim of these manufacturers are completely false.

One of the nations largest collection farms that sells pure deer and elk urine collected from 1 individual animal is called the Tanks scent company; *not* Tinks. The Tanks company does not even manufacture a "doe in heat" product. Wonder why? Even if the urine was collected while the doe was "in estrous" it would be a lie to claim that estrous pheremones actually existed in the product after the bottleing process was complete. Long before that product ever gets shipped to market it is plain ole deer urine.

That being so Tanks leaves their hot does with the bucke to ensure the repopulation of their herd, which is crucial for the survival of the herd and buisness. Others herders do this too but say they collect doe in heat.

There are no estrous pheremones in aged deer urine.


----------



## "Kiss of Death" (Apr 18, 2005)

a couple of you said that there is little or no reproduction in the area that i hunt but i a sure you that there is every year in the summer i see A BUNCH of fawns i mean like 15 to 30 and even more and that to me is alot i think any were that is alot


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

The best way to find out if Tink's works (without screwing up your hunting) is:

- buy a bottle

- make yourself as scent-free as possible 

- go to an area that deer use

- go a slight distance away from the trails and put some Tink's out (in a de-scented canister, etc.)

- put a de-scented trail cam on the spot and check the pics after a week (or more)

Then you'll see if it works or not...


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Try another technique.*

No, it does not scare more than attract. If the deer are spooking, you are more than likely leaving too much human scent in the vicinity.


----------



## Great White (Jan 4, 2006)

Tinks 69 has worked for me and I love it. I try to only use it during the rut. I have not seen a deer spoke from it. The rest of my Team uses 
LOVE POTION #9. They use it all year round and have seen it bring in Bucks and Does all the time. Deer just love it. I am hard headed and still only use Tinks.

One other thing... I love the Sent Bomb from Tinks!:thumbs_up


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I used a diff scent every year b/c i feel the deer will associate a spefic scent whether its #69 or code blue etc etc with humans if used too often.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Stanley said:


> No, it does not scare more than attract. If the deer are spooking, you are more than likely leaving too much human scent in the vicinity.


I can guarantee I didnt leave too much scent and no I havent had good luck with any of the scents in the past. Yes, I know how and when to use them and the deer in my little area know the difference and dont like em. Wish it was the other way around but it is not and *this is in the area I hunt* only so no one read into it more than I said.


----------

